# the new mac mini M1??



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Any one using one of the new M1 mac mini's in their studio?
I have been running my 2012 mac mini for my studio, I bought it new in 2012 ( 2.5Ghz, intel core i5)
I have it hot rodded with 16gig ram and a 1T SSD drive. It works flawlessly. Only thing is it does not quite have some of the features I would like to have like thunderbolt 4 ( I have TB2 on mine). Also running high sierra and can not load Big Sur due to the age of the machine.

I run presonus studio 5 pro and also have the presonus quantum thunderbolt interface and they are just awesome with a mac.

I was looking at the M1 with 16 gig ram and 256 SSD. Then I would just plug in an external 1T SSD drive as they are far less expensive then getting a bigger factory drive on the mac.
Performance wise, the M1 would blow mine out of the water.

I am not looking for any other computer as the mini is by the best unit I have used.

All the music production user reviews look very good for the M1 from what I have researched and read.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Even video editors are saying 8mb RAM is enough with the new chip. Smart move on the external SSD as long as it's just storage and backup. Do have a lot of audio software to run?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I use my M1 Macbook Air and it works great for recording, much faster than my older intel MacBook and runs super cool. I have 8G RAM, a 250G internal drive and a 1G high speed USB-C SSD for extra storage. FYI the Boss TAE is not yet compatible with the M1 macs (still waiting on the drivers). My Scarlett works fine as does my Korg synth.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Even video editors are saying 8mb RAM is enough with the new chip. Smart move on the external SSD as long as it's just storage and backup. Do have a lot of audio software to run?


The only audio software I run is the internal package that comes with presonus studio pro. It is amazing what they offer in terms of plugins that are all included. I may add more plug ins in the future but I find they are more then enough. The quantum preamp reduced the need for any more preamp stages for me.
Good to know about the 8 gig ram model as that would save me another $250, I will look further into that. I have read the ram is much more efficient with the M1 chip


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@dgreen Apparently. They did say that programs were slower to run off an external drive than off internal. I will probably go the same route as @zdogma -- base model AirBook. Plenty of power for my amateur demo's.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

......apparently a M1X model may be appearing soon, this Fall i hope. 
More Ram available and more M1 Cores, kicking the Intel option out of Apple's lineup, which i think is the focus of where they are going.

world domination.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The users at the fractal forum have been happy with their m1's afaik


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Just not sure if the M1X release might be delayed due to such a global shortage of chip components world wide


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> Any one using one of the new M1 mac mini's in their studio?
> I have been running my 2012 mac mini for my studio, I bought it new in 2012 ( 2.5Ghz, intel core i5)
> I have it hot rodded with 16gig ram and a 1T SSD drive. It works flawlessly. Only thing is it does not quite have some of the features I would like to have like thunderbolt 4 ( I have TB2 on mine). Also running high sierra and can not load Big Sur due to the age of the machine.
> 
> ...


How do you like the faderport? I am using Studio One pro but no external controllers.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

dgreen said:


> Just not sure if the M1X release might be delayed due to such a global shortage of chip components world wide


One can only hope


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Peel Ferrari said:


> How do you like the faderport? I am using Studio One pro but no external controllers.


The faderport is great. I use a few of the features, but not all of them. The main thing is I get the feel of an analogue console by using the faderport. I use it mainly for level control adjusting when mixing and mastering. I had a big analogue board for 30 years up until I switched over.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> The faderport is great. I use a few of the features, but not all of them. The main thing is I get the feel of an analogue console by using the faderport. I use it mainly for level control adjusting when mixing and mastering. I had a big analogue board for 30 years up until I switched over.


Cool. Do you mind explaining your set up? Thanks Peter


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Peel Ferrari said:


> Cool. Do you mind explaining your set up? Thanks Peter


My set up is pretty basic and straight forward. I run all of my guitars / vocals thru the presonus quantum pre amp and then into the box and presonus studio 5 pro.
A fantastic plugin from presonus is their RC500 preamp, great for acoustic guitar and vocals.
I generally run my bass via my mesa WD800 head direct into the quantum preamp. Also all my acoustic and vocal tracks are via a WARM audio WA-87 condenser mic direct again into teh quantum preamp then into the box.
Lately I have been recording my electric guitar via the internal presonus plugins as well. Really like their fender twin with single 12" cab option, vibrato channel, input volume dimed with output just below peak levels.
I also use the PRO EQ plugin (presonus) for all tracks once recorded to EQ. to my taste. I use their room reverb plugin on most channels and also their "fat channel " plugin for gate levels, limiter and compression if required.
All my percussion is programed via BIAB software (real audio files) that I create and then drop into the song via a WAV file.
Presonus also has great mastering plugins as well that I use.
My latest song that I posted onto the lounge forum is "my favorite things". I programmed drums, bass and organ for that one as well via BIAB then created individual WAV files and dropped them into studio 5.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> My set up is pretty basic and straight forward. I run all of my guitars / vocals thru the presonus quantum pre amp and then into the box and presonus studio 5 pro.
> A fantastic plugin from presonus is their RC500 preamp, great for acoustic guitar and vocals.
> I generally run my bass via my mesa WD800 head direct into the quantum preamp. Also all my acoustic and vocal tracks are via a WARM audio WA-87 condenser mic direct again into teh quantum preamp then into the box.
> Lately I have been recording my electric guitar via the internal presonus plugins as well. Really like their fender twin with single 12" cab option, vibrato channel, input volume dimed with output just below peak levels.
> ...


Great thanks for sharing. Im just recording into the Scarlett then Studio One 5 pro and using H & K for DI guitar sounds. I find the Studio One guitar sounds havent worked for me yet. So far Im getting good results but Id like to upgrade the components for better sound. Heres an example of an original funk rock song I did with that set up. Bass, drums and guitars are remotely recorded as is vocals.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> My set up is pretty basic and straight forward. I run all of my guitars / vocals thru the presonus quantum pre amp and then into the box and presonus studio 5 pro.
> A fantastic plugin from presonus is their RC500 preamp, great for acoustic guitar and vocals.
> I generally run my bass via my mesa WD800 head direct into the quantum preamp. Also all my acoustic and vocal tracks are via a WARM audio WA-87 condenser mic direct again into teh quantum preamp then into the box.
> Lately I have been recording my electric guitar via the internal presonus plugins as well. Really like their fender twin with single 12" cab option, vibrato channel, input volume dimed with output just below peak levels.
> ...


Do you have a link to that song?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

gorilla stew sounds great, nice job!
Here is my favorite things


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

dgreen said:


> gorilla stew sounds great, nice job!
> Here is my favorite things


that is excellent, really nice!


----------



## GoldenSeptimiy (Nov 20, 2021)

I really like the new m1 processor. Very productive in many specialized tasks.


----------

